# plow decals



## bow2no1

any one intrested in having some decals made up for their plows?

i was check ebay with not much luck. just some of the popular meyers/fisher decals.


----------



## JEFFakaMAX

I can make anything you want... What did you have in mind?


----------



## bow2no1

my self, i was just looking for a Curtis decal








i was taking to a guy, about making different plow decals.
i was just seeing what kind of general interest there was.

MY REASION FOR THE OTHER POST THAT WAS DELEATED 
just for the curtis decal it self. the design fee is $60-$70
figured if there was some interest. some people could split the cost and we could get some decals made reasonable.

what would your cost be?


----------



## Sno4U

Whenever I repaint my WESTERN plows-I've done 2 or 3, I just call up Western and they send me a set(complete) of stickers for free. They probably do it for free 'cause they want their name on their product-big & bold!
Try calling Curtis-be very nice telling them u've done a wstern (have gotten stickers from them) and was wondering if they could do the same?
Also, I just got done putiing new fenders on my Loadmaster trailer, and when I picked them up from the factory I asked for some stickers and also got them for free..
Alot less hassle to simply make acall and ask nicely.


----------



## bow2no1

i like the way you think


----------



## harddock

If you go to someone that can make vinyl signs with a brochure, they can scan the logo and make any size sticker from it. I have done Fisher ones for the headgear, four wheelers and snow plows.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I cant believe you guys are even considering paying for a plow decal-WTF is wrong with you? Screw promoting the plow manufacturer by paying to put their sticker on your plow. Promote yourself and your company on your own plow. Geez.


----------



## Woodland

JohnnyRoyale;644394 said:


> I cant believe you guys are even considering paying for a plow decal-WTF is wrong with you? Screw promoting the plow manufacturer by paying to put their sticker on your plow. Promote yourself and your company on your own plow. Geez.


Because you have ventured into the "Non-Commercial Snow Removal" wing of the forums, thus these folks don't have business names to put on their plows AND they put more importance on the aesthetics of their plow than we do - not saying there is anything wrong with that, its just the way it is.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I guess your right-didnt realize I was in the non-commercial section-sorry.


----------



## ExsoServices

*Free Decals*

It is true. Just call the company and they will send decals. I just did this with Western. Here is the number. 414 716-3300


----------



## campkd6

ExsoServices;1347526 said:


> It is true. Just call the company and they will send decals. I just did this with Western. Here is the number. 414 716-3300


What department did you ask for to get the stickers?


----------



## forbidden

Why are you advertising for the manufacturer? That is a prime spot on a truck to park your phone number!


----------



## ExsoServices

The lady that answered the phone is the one who is sending me the western decals. It may take around a week to get them in the mail. 

Yes you can put your # and logo too with or without plow brand decals. I'm putting decals on because 1: I just restored a western and the decals are the icing on the cake. 2: It looks more professional and you don't want people to think you have a rink er dink plow if you are looking for new plow contracts. 3: My Western is a great plow. Works flawless so I stand behind the brand. I have my company logo and number all over my trucks but I will still at least put my company phone number on this plow.


----------



## Sealer People

Anyone know the number to Blizzard. ?

Id like to put the sticker back on after the paint job is done.


----------



## campkd6

I emailed them and got no reply. Then yesterday out of the blue the UPS man dropped of a full sticker kit.


----------



## Sealer People

campkd6;1362846 said:


> I emailed them and got no reply. Then yesterday out of the blue the UPS man dropped of a full sticker kit.


What's the email you sent it to ?
I cant find anything & they havent returned my phone calls either.

Thanks.


----------



## NickT

Wouldn't mind putting a plow site logo on my plow.


----------



## Dondo

NickT;1362901 said:


> Wouldn't mind putting a plow site logo on my plow.


I 2nd that. i'd put a plowsite logo sticker on my plow and my truck.


----------



## NickT

Called meyer today, the corporate office. Asked if they could send me a new decal, the guy was polite, but said no. I told him that boss and western do it. He replied well we can't do that. So I just thanked him for his time and hung up. Kinda sucks


----------



## ChiTahoe

Sealer People;1362859 said:


> What's the email you sent it to ?
> I cant find anything & they havent returned my phone calls either.
> 
> Thanks.


Western is: [email protected]

You'll see it in a week, just include your address and your plow type. We get them all the time when we do refurbs.


----------



## rich414

forbidden;1352487 said:


> Why are you advertising for the manufacturer? That is a prime spot on a truck to park your phone number!


exactly! I took all the stickers off my 2500 at the dealer, he asked why I was doing that? I said I will leave them on if he pays me monthly. he said is was F&%$ nuts and walked away, I think he was right..LOL


----------



## robertbick

The Fisher decals on my HD plow wore off and peeled after one year and I only do my own driveway.


----------



## rich414

robertbick;1399278 said:


> The Fisher decals on my HD plow wore off and peeled after one year and I only do my own driveway.


Thats a good thing, is FIsher paying you to advertise? Your plow looks great without the stickers!!


----------



## havenlax18

Wait so who is making the PlowSite logos, I would purchase some?


----------



## brenster

JEFFakaMAX;632175 said:


> I can make anything you want... What did you have in mind?


I was interested in having a decal made up that advertises my plowing biz .. where can I do that .. do I submit design or ... just text ? .... I do have a new Meyer decal .. but .. I agree . why advertise for them ..? 60-70 bux for the design ?


----------



## White Gardens

Just take the plowsite logo to a sign shop and they can cut some vinyl to match.

...


----------



## Sawboy

campkd6;1362846 said:


> I emailed them and got no reply. Then yesterday out of the blue the UPS man dropped of a full sticker kit.


Followed your lead partner! Sent an email Monday night, no reply, just got a big ol box of shiny new Wide-Out decals!


----------



## Fourbycb

This outfit has most all decal's for Fisher,Western, Blizzard, Boss Plows and priced right NO not free and quality products Check the Snow plows link They can also do custom stuff to like company name and phone numbers too http://www.eastcoastdecals.com/


----------



## Millsy

I just sent Meyer an email asking for some ,lets see what happens.You would think they would want there name out there and be glad to send them to you.There is no way i would ever pay for them


----------



## Millsy

Millsy;1622082 said:


> I just sent Meyer an email asking for some ,lets see what happens.You would think they would want there name out there and be glad to send them to you.There is no way i would ever pay for them


Well they emailed me back asking which plow I had and would send them out as soon as they knew.tymusic tymusic


----------



## R75419

Millsy;1624589 said:


> Well they emailed me back asking which plow I had and would send them out as soon as they knew.tymusic tymusic


Just sent our meyer c-8 in for blasting and paint, what e-mail address did you use? I wont pay for the stickers but I will replace them if they are free.....


----------



## JeepCoMJ

I completely understand not wanting to advertise for free. I'm the same way with things like LineX and so on.

But when it comes to my plows, I think it shows a bit of professional courtesy to represent the company that is helping you professionals to make money. Without our preferred brands, none of us would make any money.

I'm a Meyer guy. I actually rebuild their pumps in the winter for my side business, so I'm well aware of the failure points. I will not rebuild blades regardless of brand, and since Western's never walk the picket line, there's no point getting involved with them.

Meyer has been good to me, and are great when maintained. The company itself has been more than great for getting me decals and such.

Now, if only their website was navigable....


----------

